# Flug Werk FW190A/8



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

http://www.airventure.de/news_flug_werk_fw190_erstflug.htm

And then on this page u can download and watch the first flight of the first newly build Flug Werk FW190A/8. 

HAVE FUN!


----------



## Royzee617 (May 11, 2005)

I saw this on FL350 a while back... excellent vid by the impeccable MP... amazing sights and sounds (no crappy muzak) of an awesome machine I'd love to see... but the cockpit is a bit tiny, perhaps all the experten were midgets? Thanks!


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 13, 2005)

Yeah its already a bit old but very good and indeed, its a very crampy cockpit. U can see the pilots head is almost stuck at the plexiglass of the cockpit.


----------

